# Traction Control



## Ima 71nut (Mar 21, 2006)

Has anyone used one of these http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004...ewItemQQcategoryZ33597QQitemZ8049449608QQrdZ1 to reverse the operation of the traction control?

Thanks 

John W.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I haven't heard of anyone of using this. Just my $.02.. I wouldn't do it. I would rather let it default on than off in case it's raining I don't want to "Forget" to turn it on untill it's to late.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

s2gordon said:


> I haven't heard of anyone of using this. Just my $.02.. I wouldn't do it. I would rather let it default on than off in case it's raining I don't want to "Forget" to turn it on untill it's to late.


:agree I wouldn't trust anything from ebay that modifies a safety device, even if i wanted tc to default off for some reason.


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

works perfect for me......


----------



## wiscgoathead (Dec 27, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> :agree I wouldn't trust anything from ebay that modifies a safety device, even if i wanted tc to default off for some reason.


:agree It`s just as easy to turn it off yourself.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

just post a sticky on your stearing wheel "Turn trac control off, dumb ass" and save your money


----------

